# 3 o'clock buck



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Well headed back at 2 yesterday afternoon to grab a trail cam at my place and take it to another woods. Before I left I told my wife I was going to take my bow just in case. Well long story short on the way in I see this guy comin down a fence row. I had about 20 seconds to hit the rangefinder nock an arrow clip the release on and he stepped out broadside at 30 yds. This is the biggest bodied deer I've ever killed and a great management buck as his rack was obviously on the downhill. Didn't put him on a scale but with his nose against the front of the bed his feet were on the tailgate. Through the shoulder with a swhacker broad head no blood trail but I didn't really look for one as he was lying 20 yds from were I shot him


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Congrats, anyone would have been proud of a buck like that, Mike


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

way to go! congrats on a beautiful, mature buck! a lot of people don't realize that big bucks will def move at mid day in low pressure areas and when other hunters are conditioned to head back for lunch. great job!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice buck jray!


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

thank you all!


----------



## Tiny Tim 60 (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice Buck!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good call on bringing the bow. Congrats on the buck.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Solid .... Congrats


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Good buck! Am I seeing it wrong or does he have a second beam on his left side?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Good buck! Am I seeing it wrong or does he have a second beam on his left side?



Not sure whether to call it a third beam or a funky extra browtine but you are seeing it correctly. He had another on the right side but broke it off after the shot when he ran into a tree


----------

